

Lobby The U.S. Government, With Crowdfunding Site We The Lobby - profitbaron
http://www.flarevine.com/2012/01/25/lobby-the-u-s-government-with-crowdfunding-site-we-the-lobby/

======
jackiecount
Does anyone know if people from outside the US can donate?

